# Battlefield 4 May not Run on Xbox360 slim 4GB Console



## vijju6091 (Nov 6, 2013)

WTF EA. 
This truly disappointing for  user as they will have to get xbox hard disk to play Battlefield 4..
Owners of Xbox 360 Slim 4GB beware: Battlefield 4 won't run on your console - Video Games | Games Reviews Online in India


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 6, 2013)

Who cares?I seriously doubt whether anyone in this forum will play this game on a xbox 360 console,let alone on a xbox 360 slim 4gb.I have a xbox 360 but i seldom use it-it has been collecting dust at a corner of my house for the last few months-console games are just too expensive in India and so majority of us can't really afford them.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 6, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Who cares?I seriously doubt whether anyone in this forum will play this game on a xbox 360 console,let alone on a xbox 360 slim 4gb.I have a xbox 360 but i seldom use it-it has been collecting dust at a corner of my house for the last few months-console games are just too expensive in India and so *majority of us can't really afford *them.



majority of user use pirated gamed


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have 360 slim 4 GB and I was planning to spend 3k on BF4 but Now I think i will have to drop my plans ...



quicky008 said:


> console games are just too expensive in India and so majority of us can't really afford them.



Is it so? I usually get game for 500-1000n or sometimes 1500 from IVG etc. never purchased a game beyond that except   GTA V that too for 2k from IVG itsel. so if you plan well then it is not that costly IMO. And  No need to get pirated games while you are getting used games for such low prices


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 7, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> I have 360 slim 4 GB and I was planning to spend 3k on BF4 but Now I think i will have to drop my plans ...
> 
> 
> 
> Is it so? I usually get game for 500-1000n or sometimes 1500 from IVG etc. never purchased a game beyond that except   GTA V that too for 2k from IVG itsel. so if you plan well then it is not that costly IMO. And  No need to get pirated games while you are getting used games for such low prices



I see,thanks for the info-but I don't think you'll receive new games at such low prices even at ivg...the games that are sold for Rs 500/1000 are probably 2-3 years old titles that are not much in demand at present.And I'm sorry to know that u can't buy BF4 as its incompatible with your console-but have u considered buying a HDD for your 360(even though they are astronomically priced in India)?


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 7, 2013)

Cant even think of HDD now because of pricing.
yeah New games cant be brought for low prices but Older game are good shot for me at least. I recently Brought MW3 for 600 which is quite good deal IMO.
I will give Pass to BF4 because cant stretch that much money now for a single game. and All other games are working perfactly without HDD. (on 32GB Pen Drive)


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 7, 2013)

How many used games have u bought till date?Do u have all the gears of war games?Do u intend to buy a xbox one later?


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 7, 2013)

actually I have very few games 7-8 
I brought xbox 360 just a month back for GTA V as my ps3 was dead. 
I dont have GOW. I will rather buy ps4 later when it comes to india.


----------



## Prashmith (May 14, 2014)

WHO CARES?i purchased a xbox 360 250 gb slim and hardly was that much with it games cost a little lot and 

As far as I know battlefield 4 is WAYY better on pc with better multiplayer and features  so who doesn't own a pc here huh

I bought xbox for console exclusives but still didn't buy much games or find it stiff.


----------

